# Thought you had period and then BFP?



## onemore4me

I know I read on here in a post I either started or commented on where a lady said she thought she had period (even with clots) and then got BFP.

I am wondering if you are out there, can you tell me what AF was like and when you got the BFP afterwards?

I think AF came 4 days early for me...(Thurs, not supposed to start till Sun.) But it only lasted 3 days...was somewhat heavy, but not as bad as it is sometimes, and DID have clots. (Sorry.)

But my temp is back up today to 97.9. It usually stays around 96.1-96.6 before ovulation, then jumps up in the 97s.

Just wondering if BY SOME SLIM CHANCE I might still have a shot at this.

Thanks!


----------



## josephine3

I am wondering a similar thing. My af cam on time, but ws much lighter than usual and didnt last long, just light red to brown... are we both just nuts or is it possible? Id love to know... i hear a few have experienced this but not too many.. google seems to lead to more questions than it answers!! 
Hope for both of us we're not mad!


----------



## onemore4me

Me, too. I searched the forum to try to find the post made by the lady I remember seeing having said that she thought she had her AF, had it for like 3 days I think, then ended up with a BFP. But I CANNOT find it to save my life. So I am hoping she sees this and responds. I am very interested in knowing how long after the supposed AF she got the BFP.


----------



## onemore4me

Heading out for awhile, but will be back after lunch....would appreciate all input. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I dont know the lady or thread, but my mum had a 'period' when she was pregnant with my sister. She said it was more heavier than normal. Couldn't really help with the testing though as she tested the month after when she didn't have no period, went to the Dr's and found she was 8weeks gone instead of 4 :) x x


----------



## 12darcy

Would love to know too, af was 3 days early for me too, but mostly just cramps, light bleed! I will do some searching too, hope to find something!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Perhaps ask in the 3 trimesters? :shrug:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Me too - AF came yesterday as due and lasted 5 hours max, wasnt heavy or anything really, so light that didnt use a pad.

Ummm I wonder and have felt odd all day x


----------



## onemore4me

Soooooo frustrating! I have even looked back through posts I commented on and cannot seem to find it. I KNOW I SAW IT last week!!! Erg!


----------



## Soniamillie01

Are you going to test? Did you test before AF came?


----------



## onemore4me

I tested before AF came, but it was negative. I will probably test tomorrow morning....if temp stays up. I think she said she tested 3-4 days after AF, and that was what I was really wanting to know as to when and what prompted her to test AFTER AF.

Honestly, if it wasn't for the temp going back up, I probably would have just assumed it was a short period. Maybe I am grasping at straws.


----------



## Momma.Bear

I'd like to know this too!!
My AF arrived 16 days late on the 1st.
It lasted as long as normal but was lighter, and now im having these achy pinchy pains towards my cervix. 
It doesnt feel like ov pain, as its not on one side or the other..


----------



## josephine3

I posted in first tri about this....
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...period-bleeding-around-time-you-were-due.html


----------



## josephine3

I found this online:

Hormonal bleeding is when some women experience a light bleed at around four to eight weeks of pregnancy, or around the time their period would have been due. This can be very confusing for women who are pregnant and is the reason many women don&#8217;t realise they are pregnant for a while. Again, it is totally normal.

I did read on another site that this can be called decidual bleed, where just part of the lining comes away. I had that kind of 'shedding' feeling lol, like you get when you come on, sort of shakey if you know what i mean? And i had a major hot flush right before the bleeding.. I think I'm driving myself a bit mad with this, i need to test but dont want to be disappointed.


----------



## Scooby12345

i had some early bleeding when preg with my daughter, it was my boobs remaining sore that made me test and i discovered i was pregnant.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks scooby - I still feel like I'm due on, normally the symptoms of af go away when she does! Really crampy and hot still. this is whats making me want to test!!


----------



## onemore4me

Josephine, you already had "AF"? But think you might be preggo? 

My temp is still up. If it is up in the am, I will take another test. I did have the slightest bit of CM today, and typically I am dry after AF.

here is hoping!


----------



## Butterfly89

I'm not sure, but if you really think you are pregnant, I would see a doctor ASAP! Heavy bleeding can be worrisome. 

:hugs: Good luck.

A lot of women DO report having "periods" once, twice, or even all throughout their pregnancy for various reasons. The clots worry me though, but I have heard it before! I would check it out if you can. 

Though it depends how long your temp stays up. My temp usually only drops the day of, but one cycle, it stayed elevated until my third day of my period, which was normal otherwise.


----------



## wendyk1

Scooby12345 said:


> i had some early bleeding when preg with my daughter, it was my boobs remaining sore that made me test and i discovered i was pregnant.

Well my AF started for me today, quite light, and my boobs are SORE! This is not a normal symptom for me...I will be stalking the thread to see what happens with you ladies!

GL!


----------



## bdawn8403

I hope this could happen. Not that I think I am because AF was right on time but only light cramping on the first day. Been a constant halfway flow, not light and not heavy but started with brown spotting (never had that before). I noticed what little clotting that I did have it was much darker, looked like grape jelly to me. I have been a little emotional but that could be 3 months ago yesterday I lost my baby. I have been getting like that subconsciously every month. 

I did just order some hpt test strips online for the next cycle so I may just take one when they get here just to see.


----------



## josephine3

onemore4me said:


> Josephine, you already had "AF"? But think you might be preggo?
> 
> My temp is still up. If it is up in the am, I will take another test. I did have the slightest bit of CM today, and typically I am dry after AF.
> 
> here is hoping!

Here is another reason - i too am usually dry after af, but I'm still fairly 'wet' down there... I do still think I might be yes, as af wasnt normal for me, i feel sick every morning, like hunrgy sick and have cramps still... i have not tested AT ALL, not before 'af' or after. Im too scared!! might do it later today.:wacko:


----------



## calm

The lady that comes to do our ironing told me this morning she had 2 totally normal periods when pregnant. She went to the doctors imagining she was 2 months pregnant, she was actually 4 months gone. Good luck XXX


----------



## onemore4me

Well, my temp is still up, but I tested this morning... BFN. So who knows. Maybe it is a fluke. I will let you guys know if anything changes.

I am still getting the tiniest of cramps in my lower pelvic area, and NO AF since Saturday! Some spotting Sunday, but nothing even remotely close to my regular AF. 

Who knows!!!


----------



## kwilliams

I also have been bleeding really light for a week and a half. Blood at first was dark red then it has swithed between light pink and brown discharge. Last night i wipped and there was literally 3 tiny drops of RED blood i took a test yesterday and BFN. i am very curious also whats going on. Ive been feeling a litte sick, blue veins on chest, constipation which has turned to the opposite, VERY EMOTIONAL, twinges in my right side. Also i my nipple have been tingling a little bit which to me is really weird, ALSO BAD GAS FOR THE PAST WEEK AND A HALF!!! hopefully we can all figure this out!!!! i will be stalking!


----------



## onemore4me

I just had quite a bit of CM! So weird!!!!! I am usually dry as a bone after AF! 

Driving me NUTS!


----------



## SWLondonMum

I'm so pissed off, I just wrote a long detailed response and my internet connection went dodgy and I lost it all :growlmad:
Anyway i'm too tired to write it again but basically I had what i thought was a period with two pregnancies (DS1 and m/c) - I wasn't symptom spotting and barely knew my dates but I must have had symptoms as both times i got a BFN just before the 'period' then waited a further few weeks before testing and getting my BFP. By then I was 7-8 weeks and getting more symptoms (hating coffee and big boobs for me)
So it it possible, though it seems to be fairly rare to be enough to think it's a period. But I guess if you're symptom spotting and tracking cycles you're more likely to spot something's up. I certainly will if I get pregnant again (TTC since the m/c) as I am now much more aware of my cycles and 'symptoms'. It's great to have hope when you think all hope of being pregnant is gone BUT it's a real pain in the bum because it means that I can't move on as easily to the next cycle when I get AF - i still think that there's a chance I am pregnant - so I now just do a test after my 'period'.
:hugs: and :babydust:


----------



## Maddi.

Me too! I am 6 days early for AF. Have extreme pregnancy symptoms for the last wk. Nausea, vomiting, and sore nipples and boobs, woke up this morning at 7 sick, and awoke again at 9 with light bleeding. Possible implantation bleeding??.. we are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## dawny2523

Hi All, 

Just thought I would give you my experience. I got what I thought was early AF (4 days earlier than expected) All the normal achey belly, achey knees kind of stuff.

First day I kept going to the toilet armed with a Pad and only got a brown jelly like blob with 2 specks of blood in it. 

Second day I woke up with terrible achey back and pink/brown blood when I wiped, it didnt even go on my knickers, intermittent all day when I went to the toilet.

Third day the same except the achey cramps in my back were like strong contraction for approx 2 hours then it went. That evening I did a FRER and got a BFP and it wasnt even FMU !!!! So thrilled

The doctors said it was uterus shedding some lining.

I do hope that I have helped someone out there with this info.

Dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## josephine3

Well I tested and got a bfn. I am going completely crazy though. I still feel sick in the morning, i still have cramps, i have a major spot breakout and 2 mouth ulcers! I just dont understand it. I guess I will just have to get over it and get on... or google pregnancy but no bfp!!! AARRRGGGGHHHH. I feel like an emotional wreck I was so sure when I tested it would be positive - what else could explain these symptoms :(


----------



## josephine3

Gosh I just read a post somewhere else by a lady who did not test positive on a hpt till 10 weeks!!!!:wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My mum didn't with her first until 9 weeks gone :wacko:


----------



## cbass929

I have heard some people still have a regular or lighter AF after becoming pregnant. My grandma with 2 of her 4 pregnacies had AF the whole time like normal. Tell me if that ain't a bummer! BUT i have heard it is rare...


----------



## bdawn8403

I am starting to wonder now. My nipples are starting to hurt and I have been even more tired than usual, like can barely hold my head up I just want to sleep. I thought I finished AF yesterday but I am now having brown spotting. I always have a 5 day period ?


----------



## wendyk1

I am wondering too....I am on day 3 of AF, and it has been extremely light....also my boobs are SORE. I am tired, too. And my temp went up a bit...so I am very confused! Might test early tonight or tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've got one for ya, a super weird AF last month, pink then light brown barely... I had soar BBS for 2 weeks, I tested BFN... I've been exhausted, dizzy spells, headaches you name it... I bd 4 times last night and I'm supposed to be in the fertile mode if I'm not pregnant... Yeah we were busy, knowing my age and luck I will have tripletts... lol

Any news? Has anyone gotten a BFP after a funky weird AF?


----------



## CuddleBunny

Is this the original thread you were speaking of? :shrug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/766489-some-encouragement.html

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

So Im still getting bfn's but still feeling super tired and emotional, crampy, nauseous in the mornings and any other symptom we can think of - oh, heaaches - and I've gained 3lb!!! 
After searching on google I have found numerous stories of people who tested negative on urine and even blood tests, were never believed by their doctor but did eventually turn out to be pregnant - some stories ended in miscarriage as the doctor wasnt believing, some stories ended with healthy babies.

Its so confusing - even get my period and a negative test and Im still convinced im pregnnat!! Im mad...


----------



## josephine3

Any updates anyone? Iv found yet more stories of those who dont test positive. Im going to wait a week and test again. I have a progesterone test booked for 'cd25' so if I dont get a positive by then, and the progesterone shows up really high that should be an indicator from what ive read.


----------



## wendyk1

Well, I tested this morning-BFN! AF is now over, but my boobs are still sore, and I have major ovulation type cramping, and I had EWCM today! Wth? So I guess I am on my way to ovulating??? That is super early, I am only on CD4. Oh well, I am doing an OPK tonight. I did one last night and the line was pretty dark.


----------



## SWLondonMum

"Its so confusing - even get my period and a negative test and Im still convinced im pregnnat!! Im mad..."
Don't worry you're not alone. It's quite rare but because it's happened to me before, I still always do a test a week or two after AF.
I'm :wacko: too


----------



## bdawn8403

So I am on CD 10 and for 3 days now I have had a gassy/twingy feeling. The bubbles and gurgling but not passing gas. I have also been having some vivid dreams. I had a less than typical AF and ever since I found this thread have been wondering. I have absolutely no energy like I was feeling with my pregnancy in June/July. I am not going to go out and buy a test in fear of wasting money but I am waiting on some hpt strips I bought online last week to show up (I bought them for next cycle) so will probably use one just for reassurance when they get here.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi there,
I am on CD 6, AF has been gone for 2 days, but I still have sore boobs and feel very bloated, also tired. And my AF was super light, too. Took a test tonight and got a BFN. Oh well. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## TayBabes92

Well I'm on CD 37 and no signs of AF n I have had all BFN's. Today I got horrible stomach pains but weren't cramps but I have now realized the pain was due to gas n diarrhea (sorry tmi). I did get brown discharge which was stretchy like ewcm. I also got this wen I was 6/7 dpo so I have no idea wat is going on


----------



## TayBabes92

My theory is I didn't ovulate last month so I'm hoping I will soon in the next couple of days to a week


----------



## bdawn8403

Well I just took a test, finally got my ones from online. BFN but thats what I expected. Now I don't have to wonder. Should actually be ov'n this week sometime. Now to try and talk the husband into bed is the big job!!


----------



## josephine3

bfn's for me too so far x


----------



## MissInked

Josephine3, I noticed that your daughters birthdate might be a result of this cycle you were talking about. I am going through the same thing and just wondered how this turned out for you?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

With my son, I bled for 6 days like a period. I had tested prior and wasn't sure because on some tests in certain lights I see something but I wasn't sure. When the digi said no I figured I wasn't. I bled 12dpo until 16dpo. I decided to test one more time just to be sure, and the digi said yes at 19dpo. I really didn't believe that the word YES meant YES...I thought there was a mistake and it meant to say NO..lol.


----------



## Angel wings13

Hope people still read this!
I spotted 3dpo-4dpo today at 5 dpo it is now red brown only when I pee, but it also comes out then (sorry)...on liner only dark brown stuff! I have an appt tomorrow, but I don't get it! How can I get a period 2 weeks apart?


----------



## Angel wings13

Bump. I know this is old, anyone have advice or experience? Please, I'm scared...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kismet said:


> :hi: Mid-cycle spotting can be perfectly normal. :hugs: However, I think it's good that you're getting it checked out. :thumbup:

Well, that is what my doc said! Thanks for the response. I guess I got worked up cuz this is my best chart since I started charting, had perfectly clear ovulation, and have NEVER spotted mid cycle...

Mine is very minimal , except when I pee. that's when blood comes out (sorry tmi!) It is not like af, but my doc said thats to be expected since it is NOT af. I really thought this would be my month, and I guess I'm not out yet, as temps are up still, but I can't imagine an embryo implanting after all this post-ovulation "shedding" I'm doing...

I'm bummed that I'm probably out, but I do feel better knowing that "these things happen and there are so many hormones, especially estrogens, running through our body that even doctors can't pinpoint the actual cause of this random occurrence" (my ob/gyn's words)
He wasn't concerned. He put me at ease. He even said if I wasn't trying so hard to conceive, I probably would have shrugged the whole thing off - true , I would have - I'm just hoping it will at least let up long enough for me to know when af does arrive ... I'm very analytical(can ya tell? :haha:) and obsess over every detail of my chart! 

At this point I just want to fast forward to af so I can start fresh.


----------



## Angel wings13

Btw kismet- love your sig line! I feel the same way! I have met a great group of women here! If you (or anyone!) Wants to check our thread out, here's a link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1506253-welcome-nut-hut-157.html#post25140653

3 bfp's from "regulars" so far, and they are sticking around for the rest of us!
:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kismet said:


> I'm glad your doc put you at ease. Still, you shouldn't count yourself out because of spotting. You know about implantation spotting, right? ;) As the ladies are fond of saying on the test threads, it's not over until the :witch: shows. :hugs:

Yeah we like to say 
Just say no!
To aunt flo :af:

Too heavy for ib, but still hoping for decidual with sticky bean...

Todays bleed very light...


----------



## Beadle

Well hopefully it's not AF but I had bleeding this month and just got a bfp so more proof that it's possible. FX for you, hopefully AF stays away, baby dust <3


----------



## VetaNova

Yep. I'm wondering about this too. Had a really heavy AF for the past 2 days (which is odd,) very light today which would usually mean that AF is on her way out. But, I still have all of the AF symptoms that I had before, which is odd.

This whole cycle has been nothing but odd.


----------



## Angel wings13

Beadle said:


> Well hopefully it's not AF but I had bleeding this month and just got a bfp so more proof that it's possible. FX for you, hopefully AF stays away, baby dust <3

Congrats! :happydance:
My bleeding has stopped. 9dpo, temp still up...

Can I ask how heavy/type of bleed you experienced?


----------



## Angel wings13

So, for anyone else that may run across this, I started spotting(barely) 3dpo-4dpo. 5-7dpo I had random light bleeding. Had to wear a pad, but one lasted the entire day.
8dpo barely spotting, until just before bed. I went to pee and a LOT came out.. (sorry) mixed with ewcm, and teeny tiny dots of grape jelly stuff...
Today, 9dpo barely spot at all, I think it has stopped.

Anyone else have experiences?


----------



## Beadle

Thanks :D I am actually thinking about starting up a thread for ladies to tell their IB stories so others can compare, I know I could have used it when I was going through my confusion haha I am writing up a draft of my story, so here's what happened for me, some tmi btw:

DPO 12 &#8211; (First day of IB) Light brown spotting at night, stopped after 2-3 hours
DPO 13 &#8211; In the morning started lightly bleeding, dark red and a few times it was pink mixed with clear creamy cm, light cramps and lower back pain like AF. Barely 1 pad all day and 1/2 a tampon through the night.
DPO 14 &#8211; Medium flow dark red by night it slowed to a toilet paper stain of pale pink with cm.
DPO 15 &#8211; Same as the day before but by evening it turned into a bare-there stain on toilet paper
DPO 16 &#8211; Flow turned into a thick brown goo until midafternoon when it lightened to a stain. 
DPO 17-19 &#8211; Same brown goo, it would lighten by night and finally completely stopped on the morning of DPO 19. There was enough to wear a pad, filled about half a pad each day with it.

I haven't temped since last october-ish so I don't know what my temps were like. And all the days leading up to the IB from O day I had a lot of creamy clear cm.

Hopefully that helped


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, I have not even so much as spotted for over 48 hrs. I am 11dpo, tested this morning, bfn.
Just for the poas addict in me, I used my digi opk yesterday and today and got a smiley. I also got positives on 3 other (different brand) opk's. Anyone think it's possible I may be o'ing again?

I clearly o'd already, per bbt, opk, and.doc visit.
I've heard some women say they get another lh surge before AF...

I did one other time, but just once, and af arrived the next day...

Af is due wed-thur.

I'm just so confused.

Plan on dtd tonight just in case. Oh, I also have ewcm.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kismet said:


> :shock: Things are looking good for you, I think! Some women get Ewcm before a BFP. Also, OPKs can detect a BFP. I don't want to get your hopes up too much, but you might find this article on pee on a stick about using OPKs as pregnancy tests interesting.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you!! :dust: :hugs:

:hugs:
Thanks! Well today I am 17dpo, tested with frer,, and again, bfn! I also peed on an opk and actually got the most negative I've ever had. Absolutely NO second line! I have ALWAYS gotten at least a faint line, and usually a few days before ov I get a couple almost positives , then blasting positives a day before O. then, the poas in me takes over and I use opk's while it's too early to test for pg, just to pee on something lol. 

I got positive opk's last sunday and 
monfay, so we bd'd monday just in case.

I can't believe I actually got a blank(except for control line) today. That is just one more surprise in this crazy cycle!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Angel wings13

Kismet said:


> I'm sorry your body is messing with you! :hugs: Your temps are looking really good still, so it's very confusing. Are you going to check in with your doctor soon?
> 
> I'm now back in limbo too. I got some brown/pink spotting this morning and assumed it was AF. The spotting has mostly stopped now and is only visible on TP if you look closely. I assume AF is approaching, but wish like made that it's IB!

it could be! Your chart looks good! Does af usually start as spotting for you?

I can't call my doc yet, I just saw him 2 1/2 wks ago! Lol, I'll seem even crazier! By next sunday I'll be cd 35, and 23 dpo...
But I'm pretty sure they want a bfp or at least 2 wks late...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## Angel wings13

Well, I went ahead and marked a second I, add you may notice, I'm on the same chart. This morning I had light cramps and have spotted pink/brown 3 times, only on wiping. Usually I get one quick spot, then full force. :shrug: who knows? I'm 16dp2ndO, lol, temp dipped a bit, but not much. If AF doesn't come tomorrow, and temp is still above 98, idk what to think.

I'm.a little crampy, but nothing near Af cramps. Still bfn's ...... I'm just ready for the witch to show so I can start fresh!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete.


----------



## michaellane1

Had a light period last month and just got my bfp. Wasn’t expecting this at all because I had a period.....


----------

